

Is the airborne fraction of anthropogenic CO2 emissions increasing? - jackfoxy
http://www.agu.org/pubs/crossref/2009/2009GL040613.shtml

======
teilo
Is this a reputable journal? If so, then so much for the "settled science" of
AGW. From the abstract:

"Despite the predictions of coupled climate-carbon cycle models, no trend in
the airborne fraction can be found."

~~~
jackfoxy
<http://www.agu.org/about/history/> The American Geophysical Union claims
roots going back to 1919. I seem to be breaking a unwritten (if it is written,
sorry) rule not comment on one's own posts. I got confused by a previous post
to an article with an incorrect title in the post. Anyway, this post is the
journal article behind the "popular" article.

